# Converting a Wardrobe into a Viv?



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

Anybody on here done such a thing?

I am thinking about doing this but I am unsure what would be best to do with the door. Obviously I want a glass fronted door. I don't know if I should make a standard sliding door set up and or to hinge a door and have it swing outwards with a large pane of glass in the middle.

What do you think?


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i think it was Becky Wheeler who made a 4 stack outta some argos wardrobes, she might be able to help you out abit.


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd go for sliding personally, just to save having a door swinging around seeing as it's going to be so big.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

If I was doing this I would use Glass sliding doors and use the doors on the back if poss as most backs on wardrobs are total crap....Brian


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

hey ive been doing this all last weekend. i turned my wardrobe into 4 vivs they are all 30in long 19inc deep and 12inc high. 1st thing i done was take off the doors then add 3 MDF shelves cost me about £8. then i added the glass runners to both top and bottom of each shelf cost £8 for 8feet of runner..the i used glass sliding doors like in vivs that cost em £2.20 a sheet so around £17 for the glass. then its jus little thing s like vents decor and your heating. to get it all build it cost me £50. so less than one viv from a shop.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

i was just asking a guy at work who is a bit handy at the DIY about how to build a new viv for my corn. he advised me to do this, so i will read on with interest  Cant offer any advice though lol,


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Seriousley no joke iv built 1000s used to do it for a living viv building
iv built so many you would think who uses so many vivs.

my bit of advice is
measure it two times. 
make sure its square but glass runner up sides will hide any small gap.
Glass runner you will need a top and bottom. 
pre drill all screw holes first with a small drill
Use no nail to stick glass runner down you will need a damp cloth to wipe clean off left over
This bit is tricky
measure from the top of your bottom runner to the bottom of your top runner and add 7mm and your glass should fit (basicaly it is the space and add 8mm)
Have the edge taken off your glass as a sharp edge will cut( they charge for this )
Toughened glass is approx twice as much as standard glass and it dont have a sharp edge and has a stamp to say toughened on. 

This an offer open to anyone

Hope this helps you a bit if not sure please pm me and ill try help all the best......Brian


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

brian said:


> Seriousley no joke iv built 1000s used to do it for a living viv building
> iv built so many you would think who uses so many vivs.
> 
> my bit of advice is
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

brian said:


> This bit is tricky
> measure from the top of your bottom runner to the bottom of your top runner and add 7mm and your glass should fit (basicaly it is the space and add 8mm)


so thats how you do it!! i always end up fitting the bottom runner along with the glass.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

:lol2: If ya look at my post ya should add 8mm by rights but I always add 7 as 8 makes it a bit to tight to slot glass in...

Doing it your way I would glue bottom runner in first let it dry then glass in then glue the top runner in the reason is this way is the waight of the glass is not pushing out the glue from under the bottom runner hope this helps.....Brian


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

We converted a wardrobe for our first monkey tail cage;









Since most wardrobes are quite a bit shorter in length than height, I personally think one hinged door works very well - unless you plan on removing both sliding doors every time you want easy access to the inside of the cage (as sliding doors will only allow access to half the cage at any one time...so you may end up with a relatively small opening depending on the side o the unit). It also means you dont have the overlap running down the middle of the window. Of course, if you only have a small room, you may not be able to fit the arc of a hinged door in, so bear this in mind...!

We reinforced the back with 2x2 timber beams, which were then waterproofed.


----------

